# How Long do Toro CCR Rubber Rotor Blades Last?



## quexpress (Dec 25, 2013)

Hello,

After how many winter seasons do the rubber rotor blades on Toro CCRs usually need to be replaced? Just wondering ...

Thank you


----------



## Cstanis (Oct 19, 2021)

All depends on how much they are used and what type of surface smooth vs rough. Watch the wear indicators and you will know when it's time to change them. I have an old toro 3650 and the paddles are going on there third season.


----------



## leonz (Dec 12, 2014)

I have a TORO CCR GTS3000 and have yet needed to replace the rubber and I use it everywhere.


----------



## quexpress (Dec 25, 2013)

leonz said:


> I have a TORO CCR GTS3000 and have yet needed to replace the rubber and I use it everywhere.


How many years (winter seasons) have you used it? Thanks!


----------



## leonz (Dec 12, 2014)

Gosh, I think I bought the little varmint in 1997, My TORO S620 is much older. 
I would have 4 of the snow pups but the first two had side frame failures and 
I should have had them repaired as you can never have enough 2 cycle 
single stage snow blowers in the garage.


----------



## WrenchIt (Dec 6, 2020)

The Toro CCR is their Powerlite and Powerlite E series, is it not? I have 3 of them and usually use the same two to clear my drive and two rental properties' driveways. All of the drives are concrete, originally broom finished (coarse) but long since worn down. I will change out the rubber paddles when I change the scraper bar - usually one of the machines gets new parts every year. For how good and how light these snowblowers are (we put two in our SUV) I don't mind keeping them in tip top condition. All of mine are now electric start - Powerlite E's.


----------



## leonz (Dec 12, 2014)

Those 4 cycle TORO single stage snow throwers are EVIL, this coming from a 44 year owner of TORO Single Stage 2 cycle snow throwers.


----------



## db130 (Feb 16, 2013)

leonz said:


> Those 4 cycle TORO single stage snow throwers are EVIL, this coming from a 44 year owner of TORO Single Stage 2 cycle snow throwers.


What don't you like about them? Don't get me wrong, I have owned multiple Toro 2-stroke single stage snowblowers, I don't understand why the 4-stroke counterparts are so bad.


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

Depends on hours , adjustments etc.

I know a guy that replaces his about 3 times a season. Mine are going on 3 seasons but will probably change out nest spring.
The one I have on wood deck will last a long time. The one I have for driveway not so long.


----------



## leonz (Dec 12, 2014)

db130 said:


> What don't you like about them? Don't get me wrong, I have owned multiple Toro 2-stroke single stage snowblowers, I don't understand why the 4-stroke counterparts are so bad.


============================================================================================

1. heavier
2. harder to hang on the garage wall
3. I have a pacemaker courtesy of my cardiac witch doctor and I have weight lifting limitations have to deal with
4. harder to work with even when scrubbing the ground/broken pavement/sod with the paddles because of the weight making it harder to hold back and tilt up 
5. heavier engine
6. more complicated carburation 

Toro needs to bring the 2 cycle engines back for the snow throwers as they can be equipped with catalytic converters and they can bring back the 2 cycle 2 stage mules and have another winner just like the original long horn snow pups and the Rotax engine fired 2 stage snow blower that I could not afford to buy when I wanted to.


----------



## quexpress (Dec 25, 2013)

Thanks for the great insight guys!
I intend to eventually use one to clean our wooden deck. After having read your comments, I guess that I will not worry too much about the longevity of these rubber rotors.


----------



## WrenchIt (Dec 6, 2020)

quexpress said:


> I guess that I will not worry too much about the longevity of these rubber rotors.


Just keep an eye on the scraper. You do not want to wear it down so far that the screws that hold it to the bucket start wearing. You also do not want the side panels of the bucket wearing on the deck.


----------



## quexpress (Dec 25, 2013)

I'll keep these tips in mind. Thanks!


----------



## aa335 (Jan 21, 2020)

leonz said:


> ============================================================================================
> 
> 1. heavier
> 2. harder to hang on the garage wall
> ...


My 11 year old Toro 421QZE has been working flawlessly. It had one factory safety recall for leaking carburetor that was covered by Toro. The Loncin 4 stroke engine runs just like a Honda GX160. The weight of the machine has been a good balance between heft and power.

I don't hang any of my snowblower on walls, only shovels go there. I try to be kind to my back and my walls. The mutual respect has avoided many catastrophies.

I have a Toro Powerlite 2 stroke snowblower. I do like it when I want to have a little fun on a early Sunday morning. I do use it from time to time, but the Toro 4 stroke snowblower does most of the work. My neighbor used to have a 221QR 2 stroke version of my snowblower. It works well, but the 4 stroke just have a little more oomph when pushing slush up the chute.

I'd by a Toro if they do make a 2 stroke again. But the 4 strokes are no slouch.


----------



## aa335 (Jan 21, 2020)

quexpress said:


> Hello,
> 
> After how many winter seasons do the rubber rotor blades on Toro CCRs usually need to be replaced? Just wondering ...
> 
> Thank you


Depends on how you use them. Do you like scraping the pavement clean by tipping the snowblower forward often? That will create more wear.

I have gotten 4-5 winters use out of the CCR paddles. I replace them when the wear indicator no longer a circle. It's a little earlier than I need to replace them, but I like have everything in top operating condition.


----------

